# Do you recognise these 2 fat ladies Ian???



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow they look so fantastic(hoping they are pregnant not obese!) such healthy shiny coats. I really do love my blacks such a shame ive had to cut back numbers so drastically. Hopefully I'll still be able to produce a litter every so often


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Let me know how these girls get on with their litters. I kept their sisters and one of them was not a good mother to her first litter which arrived last week, none of them survived because she didnt remove them from thier sacs. It's really odd because the rest of their family are fantastic mothers, some of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

they're so shiny as they're addicted to linseed :lol: but NO NOT obese lol

they're due on Sunday but I wouldn't be surprised if they litter this evening


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Linseed is brilliant it really shines them up particularly the blacks, im hoping to get a bit more shine into the blues, they look soft and smooth but not sleek and shimmering like the blacks.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

They're beautiful, i wish my black doe would produce me a litter, but shes been with a male for 3 months now and no sign of anything  she couldn't be shown herself though as she has a bit of white on her feet...


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes I have the same issue with breeding blacks, I find its generally the male though.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

ah which is why I put them in with my super stud bluck who is BLUE - he caught them straight away :lol:

and I should have some lovely deep blues as both girls carry blue. funny though people struggle with black self cavies too :?

Sooty delivered an enormous litter of 14 on Saturday, still waiting for Sweep to drop hers but it looks like it will be any second


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Sweep had a jaw-dropping 17 










The litters are reduced to 5 x does and 1 x buck and 5 x does and 2 x bucks respectively, I hope :lol:

Can't wait to see black and blue pups they're so cute - bring on the fur


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I can see the blues already Naomi  Congrats on your litters.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for your help Julie (via pm's!) I hope I've reduced the litter/s correctly and everyone will get the does and bucks they need :lol:

Oh hell if I got it wrong I'm just going to run on a few extra


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

easy to see now who's black and who's blue and thanks to Julie I actually got it right too YEY!!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Thats just too much adorable in one photo...Gorgeous blues you have Naomi


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Peteyandthegang said:


> ...Gorgeous blues you have Naomi


Thank you  I'm amazed the blues from blacks are actually slightly better than the blues from blues this time


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

so sweet ...

youget nice little babys ... :mrgreen:


----------

